# Stör Rezept



## Kanye17 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Jünger.
habe letztdens einen 70 cm stör gefangen und wollte fragen wie ich ihn am besten zubereiten soll???

mfg 
Kanye17


----------



## Kanye17 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

kennt den niemand ein rezept ^^
sonst muss ich den einfireren ....


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

Hmm...Dein erstes Posting ist vom 04.10. und nun denkst Du drüber nach ob Du Ihn einfrosten solltest ... Naja... Dann sag Ick nur, Guten Hunger noch ... |uhoh:

Wenn de Herr Stör  wirklich noch mampfen willst, dann guck mal hier rein... http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/st%F6r/Rezepte.html


----------



## Kanye17 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

der is schon in der gefrierfach^^
danke^^


----------



## Lenkers (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

räuchern ...


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

Yeap... ganz klar räuchern!!! Sowas von leckerrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## Wurmduscher (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

Weiß ja nicht wie das bei Dir in Niederkassel ist, aber hier in Bayern ist der Acipenser sturio/Stör ganzjährig geschont....
Ansonsten aber könnte Räuchern schon ne gute Idde sein.


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

Den Stör hat der TE in einer Anlage gefange... Hoff Ich doch, nen Post von Ihm am 05.10. deutet zumindest darauf hin das er nich anders kann als in Anlagen Angeln (derzeit mangels FS)


----------



## Kanye17 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

meinst jetzt mich das ich nichts anderes kann außer anlagen angeln????


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*



Kanye17 schrieb:


> meinst jetzt mich das ich nichts anderes kann außer anlagen angeln????


 

Da hast Du mich Falsch verstanden. Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen, die fachliche Kompetenz eines Anglers in Frage zu stellen welchen Ich nie habe Angeln gesehen.

In einem Post vom 05.10.2009 "STÖRANGELN in BERGHEIM" <---LINK, sprichst Du davon das es Dir grad anders nicht möglich ist.


----------



## fisherb00n (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*

Ich habe meinen letzten Sterlet als ganzen eingelegt...dann in daumendicke Scheiben geschnitten und geräuchert...

Unter der Haut hat er eine dünne Fettschicht, das Fleisch selber ist aber relativ mager...war einfach nur leeeeeeecker...

PS: Für Forellen gehe ich auch immer an eine Anlage, wenn dann auch mal ein Sterlet beißt, umso besser...|rolleyes

Ansonsten kriegt mich nur ein Angelurlaub von der Ruhr weg :m


----------



## GolemX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stör Rezept*



Kanye17 schrieb:


> meinst jetzt mich das ich nichts anderes kann außer anlagen angeln????



Ouch da fühlte sich jemand in seiner Stolz verletzt !
Ganz ruhig junger Padewan


----------

